# Joying- What you need to know



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I wanted to start a thread to compile all things Joying related. 



I just put in a new Joying Android 10.0 head unit for just shy of $400. I purchased the VW specific unit with physical buttons. This unit fits the dash without any dash kits, and is basically plug and play.

I’ll give you some of my observations, some of the things I like, and some of the things that I dislike. I’ll talk about some of the quirks, and we can use this thread to discuss fixes, or alternate options to give people a head start. 

The literature provided from Joying is very poor, so it’s easy to screw things up with experimenting with what some of the settings do.



The screen is very nice, it is bright, and very responsive. 

The bezel and buttons look and feel very OEM. It fits the dash perfectly, fit and finish is good, the color may be one shade off, then again that could be because the head unit is new, and my dash has 8 years of sun exposure, and cleaning. More premium feeling volume and tuner knobs would be great, but as is they are just as good as what you would get from anything else. I just like the heavier metal knob on my old Sony.



Install was very easy. The unit I bought came with the appropriate harness, and canbus already wired. I simply had to connect the audio output (digital coax in my case), microphone, video in for backup camera, and gps antenna. I am not using the sim card feature, so I removed the extra cable from the board, and did not install the 4g antennas. 

There have been a few quirks/problems, some of which have known solutions, others might require more advanced fixed.

My OEM compass that reads the direction in my gauge cluster is confused. It will constantly switch between 2 different directions, even when parked. It may toggle between North, and South East, then off, then repeat that cycle. I believe this can be fixed by disconnecting the OEM compass. When I had an idatalink maestro installed I needed to remove the OEM compass if I had a GPS antenna connected, I believe this is the same situation, but I have not disconnected the compass yet, so the fix it up in the air. 

In the widgets, top of the home screen, and vehicle settings there is no way to change the units. It is stuck on liters, kilometers, celcius, etc. A new launcher, or some other fix may be available, but it’s not a built in option to fix this. I don’t actually use the weather widget, or vehicle settings, so it’s a very small annoyance, but it still shows temp in celcius at the top of the screen. 

The built in FM radio app has a bug. When connected to Carplay, and also listening to the radio, texts doesn’t produce audio. You can see the Siri “wheel” spin, so it’s working, and the mic is picking up responses, but it produces no audio. To fix this you have to start a different audio playback source before listening to/responding to texts. You can switch to USB audio, Bluetooth, or anything in Carplay, then the audio works perfectly, but this does not work when listening to the radio. This is a frustrating problem, and there may be a different radio app available that would fix this, but I don’t know yet. If there is, it’s possible that I won’t be able to set it as the default for the “band” button on my head unit, so this is something I’m looking into. It’s annoying to see a text notification pop up, be required to start a song on a different source, then listen to/respond to the text, then switch back to the radio. Since I don’t listen to the radio too often, it’s not a big deal, but for to and from work, listening for traffic, or talk radio it would be nice for this bug to be addressed. 

One other small thing is the app that’s tied to the “Media” button. The included music app that plays music from USB is just ok, it will play FLAC, but doesn’t sort out the tags well, and there is no album art. The widget has a permanent The Police album art, even before connecting a USB drive it was there by default, I can’t figure out how to get the widget to show the actual album art, which the main app will show when using MP3s. As a solution, I downloaded Poweramp, it’s working well so far, but I want it to be the default app when I hit the “Media” button, instead of the build in music app. Sometimes when I hit the media app it goes to Poweramp, other times it goes to the built in music app. This seems to also be related to the radio app. When switching from Carplay (Spotify) the media button will open up Poweramp, but when switching from the radio the media botton will launch the built in app. Hopefully there’s a way to resolve this permanently. 



Some of the good things are the hardware. 

So far the fit and finish, and screen quality are great.

Digital coax output is nice.

Option to add a sim card for data.

Boot time is incredibly fast if using the sleep feature.

Joying offers a bunch of different sized screens to fit your needs.



Hopefully some of these small quirks can be easily fixed. It may require a new launcher, different apps, or a future firmware update, but these quirks should really be easy fixes. 



That’s all for now. I’ll keep this thread posted with helpful observations, complaints, and praises.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

A few months back I purchased a joying 10.1 inch for my wife's car. I agree the hardware, speed and looks are top notch. However, I have had constant issues with it lately rebooting. I've worked with their support a few times and they keep sending me firmware updates to apply to fix the issue. The last one so far seems to be working better but this really put me off. I also do not like that they are stuck in android 10 and I don't see that changing due to android being pulled from the Chinese market. I was leaning towards getting the 11 inch screen for my new car, especially because they have optical out but I decided I do not want to risk it especially with the sound quality so I went with the recently released alpine 11 inch screen.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

SPAZ said:


> A few months back I purchased a joying 10.1 inch for my wife's car. I agree the hardware, speed and looks are top notch. However, I have had constant issues with it lately rebooting. I've worked with their support a few times and they keep sending me firmware updates to apply to fix the issue. The last one so far seems to be working better but this really put me off. I also do not like that they are stuck in android 10 and I don't see that changing due to android being pulled from the Chinese market. I was leaning towards getting the 11 inch screen for my new car, especially because they have optical out but I decided I do not want to risk it especially with the sound quality so I went with the recently released alpine 11 inch screen.


Good info, I'll certainly comment if I start experiencing issues down the road, I'm only about a week in, and the only issues so far are what I've mentioned.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I had the 10.5 in my Z71 and really enjoyed it, but while giving my buddy a demo, the display went out. I could still control the unit, and it still played sound, but you couldn't tell what was playing or where you were touching the screen buttons. I contacted Joying and they asked me if the lights were flashing on the main board. I pulled off the display and could confirm they were. They then had me remove the unit and power it up on the bench. I did that and still had no display. They then wanted a video of me doing some troubleshooting, but I set it aside and never went back to it. I'm now running optical from the factory HU thru a PAC RP5-GM51, and haven't looked back. 

A few things I miss:

being able to pause music using the steering wheel controls instead of just muting
coaxial digital out was really good quality
streaming music directly thru the HU via my OnStar wifi hotspot
customizable dashboard


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

My big concern about Joying (and similar) HU with digital output, I'm afraid that it's not a REAL digital output. What I mean, I believe there is an ADC for it, and it just take the analogic signal form somewhere.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Reach out to their support via email, send them a picture of the info of the unit and they can send you an updated firmware/software package. Even though they are on the other side of the world their support has been excellent in my interactions. That may resolve done of your issues of an update is available. I know in my car the update fixed by random boot and freezing issue. It also added wireless Android auto to mine where before i only had worked carplay. 



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

THX0849 said:


> Reach out to their support via email, send them a picture of the info of the unit and they can send you an updated firmware/software package. Even though they are on the other side of the world their support has been excellent in my interactions. That may resolve done of your issues of an update is available. I know in my car the update fixed by random boot and freezing issue. It also added wireless Android auto to mine where before i only had worked carplay.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


They have been very responsive to my questions as well, and they provided me with a firmware update. It didn't change any of the issues I mentioned, but it does seem that they are constantly working to improve their software.


----------



## Ali-323i (Oct 4, 2019)

Those of you running this via RCA, any issues with the noise floor, rca voltage, or early clipping?

These are common issues with other Chinese android units, but I recognize joying is a step above so I’m curious. 

I have heard from a few other sources that the quality when using the digital out is great, but my current dsp doesn’t support that (and not planning to upgrade that, yet).


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

gijoe said:


> My OEM compass that reads the direction in my gauge cluster is confused. It will constantly switch between 2 different directions, even when parked. It may toggle between North, and South East, then off, then repeat that cycle. I believe this can be fixed by disconnecting the OEM compass. When I had an idatalink maestro installed I needed to remove the OEM compass if I had a GPS antenna connected, I believe this is the same situation, but I have not disconnected the compass yet, so the fix it up in the air.


you tell the MFI to get the compass signal from the radio instead of the dedicated compass/antenna. on my 2012 vw, i was able to do this w/ vagcom, then i unplugged mine from the back of the car, by the sharkfin.

you can google for 'rns-315 upgrade' and find some steps to recode it.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

nadams5755 said:


> you tell the MFI to get the compass signal from the radio instead of the dedicated compass/antenna. on my 2012 vw, i was able to do this w/ vagcom, then i unplugged mine from the back of the car, by the sharkfin.
> 
> you can google for 'rns-315 upgrade' and find some steps to recode it.


I know exactly how to disconnect the compass, hopefully that fixes the issue, we’ll see. I don’t have my own vagcom, so if necessary I’ll find someone locally. Last time I did that none of the he changes took.


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone had their contacts deleted? Saw some reviews on Amazon mentioning this when they linked their account.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Not me, I connected to Carplay and never bothered syncing with Bluetooth in the “traditional” way.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, my contacts were deleted with the Joying but it only happened when I connected my google account to play store. Luckily, I was able to recover all contacts by going to google contacts site and restoring the recently deleted contacts.


----------



## Selkec (Nov 18, 2018)

gijoe said:


> I know exactly how to disconnect the compass, hopefully that fixes the issue, we’ll see. I don’t have my own vagcom, so if necessary I’ll find someone locally. Last time I did that none of the he changes took.


Get a obdeleven and recode it. I use one almost as good as vagcom once ya learn how it works


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Selkec said:


> Get a obdeleven and recode it. I use one almost as good as vagcom once ya learn how it works


Yeah, I think I should buy one. The buddy who helped me last time, when the changes didn't take, moved out of town. There are a handful of things I want to update.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

I had the contacts get deleted also and yes i recovered them no problem. If you connect your Google account just don't sync contacts and you'll be fine otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-S901U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

mark3004 said:


> My big concern about Joying (and similar) HU with digital output, I'm afraid that it's not a REAL digital output. What I mean, I believe there is an ADC for it, and it just take the analogic signal form somewhere.


I think this may be the case as well. I asked about this on their Aliexpress store a few weeks ago (where I bought mine) and the seller asked one of the Joying engineers. He said the following:

"Hi dear friend, if you car didn't install extra amplifier. The sound source go through our amplifier chip TDA 7851 to process, then Output to speaker, this is diginal sound. 
if you install extra amplifier by RCA(FL OUT FR OUT) amplifier . then this sound is Analog sound ."

So, while he says its digital, he clearly states the TDA 7851 chip (onboard amplifier) handles the signal, pointing to the ADC being used.

I can confirm by using the EQ fader that if you fade all the sound to the front, its digital only. When I fade to the rear, I only hear the analog outs (still have my factory rear speakers hooked up and they're getting power from the internal Joying amp, nothing factory powered in front). This also points to the sound being processed over from the same DAC then passed on to a ADC to get the optical out...not true, untouched digital.

Another thing I've noticed to reinforce this is the "Power Conditioning" setting in the sound settings menu. This appears to adjust the output of the internal amp (I assume) but it also changes the optical output volume. Again, seems that they are in fact the same signal. Mine was set to 60/60 by default but I've heard of some running it lower at 50/60 to avoid clipping (assuming the internal signal is analog and clipped prior to the ADC). I've yet to test this.

Finally, unrelated observation, I've also noticed a limited bass response when playing pink noise over Android Auto on the unit via optical vs my external BT device via optical (both go into my DSP using an optical splitter). Its been consistent the few times I've measured it. Its not a big deal but the Joying seems to cut off frequencies around 20hz no matter what...this matches up to their EQ sub response setting with a lower limit of 20hz (can't be bypassed?).

I'm still enJoying (dad joke) my unit and it has checked all my boxes: AA/CarPlay, working hands free calls, Remote music app functionality, Optical ("real" or not), OEM factory look and cheap price.


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Does uapp work with these? I've always withered but hadn't tried. Ask Kai wonder if the helix wifi control app would work on these to control the helix. Just thoughts right now as I'm currently using a Kenwood DMX905s 

Sent from my SM-S901U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

THX0849 said:


> Does uapp work with these? I've always withered but hadn't tried. Ask Kai wonder if the helix wifi control app would work on these to control the helix. Just thoughts right now as I'm currently using a Kenwood DMX905s
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U1 using Tapatalk


Yes. Works perfectly with my Douk U2 and D10. Wifi control apps should work as well, thats how I have some of my media players setup. However, the BT is locked down unfortunately.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

That answer makes me think the seller didn't understand the question.
The TDA 7851 does not appear to have any processing capabilities. 



CrimsonCountry said:


> I think this may be the case as well. I asked about this on their Aliexpress store a few weeks ago (where I bought mine) and the seller asked one of the Joying engineers. He said the following:
> 
> "Hi dear friend, if you car didn't install extra amplifier. The sound source go through our amplifier chip TDA 7851 to process, then Output to speaker, this is diginal sound.
> if you install extra amplifier by RCA(FL OUT FR OUT) amplifier . then this sound is Analog sound ."
> ...


----------



## mark3004 (Oct 4, 2017)

Bikey said:


> That answer makes me think the seller didn't understand the question.
> The TDA 7851 does not appear to have any processing capabilities.


Correct, it's just an integrated amplifier chipset. Doesn't make any sense with "digital output".

This is why I don't trust on these stuff! 

Sent from my SM-A516U using Tapatalk


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup...just an amp. This has been mentioned several times before but all those things make me certain it's just a digital copy of the analog signal. Best case, he messed up the wording and it is a clean signal but I doubt it. Not from looking at the other signal behaviors I mentioned. 

I'd gladly be proven wrong if someone knows otherwise. This is more of a curiosity than anything else and I would've still bought the unit either way.

And If you think he didn't understand me from that exchange, you should see the other messages. Lol.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

I'd search on XDA - can probably find the answer on some board guts video. My Joying 7862-based unit (10.1 universal) goes to max volume and sounds great over toslink, so whatever they are doing is good.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Bikey said:


> I'd search on XDA - can probably find the answer on some board guts video. My Joying 7862-based unit (10.1 universal) goes to max volume and sounds great over toslink, so whatever they are doing is good.


This^^ I'm satisfied with the sound on my unit as-is and have no issues. And you're right, XDA is a great source of info on all these chinese units as well, especially Joying. It used to have more custom Roms for rooted access but that's not really necessary anymore on these newer 7862 units.


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

are you guys %110 sure this isnt Digital or that its a Digital copy of an Analog signal as stated a few messages back?

I mean hell the unit not only has Coax output it even has USB OTG from which you should be able to take digital output via Helix's Hec Usb module.

why go through all that trouble to present Digital out and offer a analog copy? I mean the Chinese dump items/parts that cost 50 cents for the sake of profit I highly doubt they would go as far as offering coax and usb otg output and not make it truely digital?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't comment on the digital output being an analog copy. I am using the coax output and it seems to sound fine. I reset my DSP at the time of this install, so I don't have a fair opinion on the sound quality right now, but I don't hear anything that is concerning at all. I'll be able to comment on the sound quality after a tuning session.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You can switch home screen tiles/completely customize in the "old" UI. It's way better. The firmware for your unit can be found on website in the blog section.

You can also set the default media with the "old" UI. There is a setting for it.

I've emailed them about this "new" UI and how awful it is. Expressed my exact concerns. I think you guys should too. They do fix stuff when suggested and needed.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

What UI do you have / what does it look like?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Bikey said:


> What UI do you have / what does it look like?


Who you asking?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> You can switch home screen tiles/completely customize in the "old" UI. It's way better. The firmware for your unit can be found on website in the blog section.
> 
> You can also set the default media with the "old" UI. There is a setting for it.
> 
> I've emailed them about this "new" UI and how awful it is. Expressed my exact concerns. I think you guys should too. They do fix stuff when suggested and needed.


Agree. The new UI sucks for everything you said. It's too static. I had issue with the Keyboard not popping up when I needed it and that was resolved when I swapped back to the older, better UI firmware.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I am getting frustrated with their support. The last firmware did not work and the deck is still rebooting. Now they want me to do a full erase which is unlikely to work. If it reboots after this I will push back since this is under warranty.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well factory resets and firmware update fix most issues so to me that seems reasonable. I do get that one email per day makes the suggestions take a while.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> Well factory resets and firmware update fix most issues so to me that seems reasonable. I do get that one email per day makes the suggestions take a while.





nadams5755 said:


> you tell the MFI to get the compass signal from the radio instead of the dedicated compass/antenna. on my 2012 vw, i was able to do this w/ vagcom, then i unplugged mine from the back of the car, by the sharkfin.
> 
> you can google for 'rns-315 upgrade' and find some steps to recode it.


You were right about this. I disconnected the OEM compass in hopes that the car might then automatically know to use the GPS from the stereo, it didn't. Instead, disconnecting the OEM just removed the direction from the MFI completely. I plugged it back in, now I'll look to see if I can find someone locally to help me with vagcom or finally break down and by my own tool.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i don't know what car/year you have, but i can loan you my hex-usb-can adapter if it works for you - Ross-Tech: HEX-USB+CAN Interface


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

nadams5755 said:


> i don't know what car/year you have, but i can loan you my hex-usb-can adapter if it works for you - Ross-Tech: HEX-USB+CAN Interface



this is one of the key reasons I value this forum, people are mature and helpful (well atleast most)
what I nice gesture/offer


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

CrimsonCountry said:


> Yup...just an amp. This has been mentioned several times before but all those things make me certain it's just a digital copy of the analog signal. Best case, he messed up the wording and it is a clean signal but I doubt it. Not from looking at the other signal behaviors I mentioned.
> 
> I'd gladly be proven wrong if someone knows otherwise. This is more of a curiosity than anything else and I would've still bought the unit either way.
> 
> And If you think he didn't understand me from that exchange, you should see the other messages. Lol.


It's a digital signal in joying. Comes from the DSP and its not via any ADC. Someone mentioned it works strange as it fades when balance is shifted to rear outputs. That's a normal behaviour in any audio dsp chips, spdif can only transmit two channels in pcm mode not 4 or 6. On xda you can also see which pins on the motherboard to use to DIY optical out if your unit doesn't have it (joying). 
Pretty much same hardware uses Redpower manufacturer, although they also provide a switch in the UI to bypass dsp processing. The DSP chip then outputs completely raw pcm and volume control doesn't work.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

@gijoe Did you try the other UI?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Mikescotland said:


> It's a digital signal in joying. Comes from the DSP and its not via any ADC. Someone mentioned it works strange as it fades when balance is shifted to rear outputs. That's a normal behaviour in any audio dsp chips, spdif can only transmit two channels in pcm mode not 4 or 6. On xda you can also see which pins on the motherboard to use to DIY optical out if your unit doesn't have it (joying).
> Pretty much same hardware uses Redpower manufacturer, although they also provide a switch in the UI to bypass dsp processing. The DSP chip then outputs completely raw pcm and volume control doesn't work.


Good info! actually did little digging the other night on XDA and finally found it on there in one of the threads. I'm also not too experienced in getting optical out of an otherwise 4/6 ch setup but it makes complete sense if you think about it, the fade behavior I mean. So add that to the list of non-concerns. I haven't found any major fault in these units and the price is hard to beat. Win-win.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> @gijoe Did you try the other UI?


Not yet, I haven’t actually looked into what files I need to change it yet.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> @gijoe Did you try the other UI?


Anyone tried the newer April update? I didnt see a list of improvements/fixes like they used to do and only see a single update file (not OldUI and NewUI) as usual.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

gijoe said:


> Not yet, I haven’t actually looked into what files I need to change it yet.


You might want to before you get to involved with settings and such...



CrimsonCountry said:


> Anyone tried the newer April update? I didnt see a list of improvements/fixes like they used to do and only see a single update file (not OldUI and NewUI) as usual.


I like the old UI so I probably won't risk it until I'm positive any newer updates are improvements. Don't get me wrong there is improvements to be made but it's not aggravating or annoying like the "new" UI.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

Warning. A bit technical 😁
I've digged into it and seems like joying uses DSP Rohm BU32107. It isn't a bad dsp as per their datasheet it claims S/N of 99dB when using analog input. Interesting is that this DSP has a few digital outs, one being raw and one being after all processing. If the volume control works with digital out, joying uses the latter. Still very much OK with this S/N (fine, some people claim they can hear in car signal to noise difference between 99dB and 110dB...). Unfortunately Rohm doesn't publish THD for this chip but I can assume it should not be >0.01%. For a popular and "do it all" headunit this is very good. Almost amazing. Sampling frequency would be 48kHz as all goes via android audio layer and gets resampled.
I looked at the redpower head units (they do standard versions and "hifi" versions). Standard with the rohm dsp, hifi with ADAU1701 (this has much greater software capabilities in sound processing, basically whatever programmer can think of (PEQ, reverb, etc) almost, while rohm dsp is "hard dsp" and cannot be programmed).

Now, bit perfect on any of this units you can do only with a USB DAC, bear in mind that even digital out comes from android resampler and will be always 48kHz.
Now, regarding the infamous amplifier conditioning option in their menu, it seems its just a gain and it's somehow dodgy. With standard levels the value >50 seems to clip the signal like the DSP was overdriven. The only thing I can think of was the reason "music never goes over -5dB so let's lift the gains so it sounds louder". But implementation is wrong and causes clipping as dsp doesn't have any headroom for positive EQ etc.

Hope this helps


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

Mikescotland said:


> Warning. A bit technical 😁
> I've digged into it and seems like joying uses DSP Rohm BU32107. It isn't a bad dsp as per their datasheet it claims S/N of 99dB when using analog input. Interesting is that this DSP has a few digital outs, one being raw and one being after all processing. If the volume control works with digital out, joying uses the latter. Still very much OK with this S/N (fine, some people claim they can hear in car signal to noise difference between 99dB and 110dB...). Unfortunately Rohm doesn't publish THD for this chip but I can assume it should not be >0.01%. For a popular and "do it all" headunit this is very good. Almost amazing. Sampling frequency would be 48kHz as all goes via android audio layer and gets resampled.
> I looked at the redpower head units (they do standard versions and "hifi" versions). Standard with the rohm dsp, hifi with ADAU1701 (this has much greater software capabilities in sound processing, basically whatever programmer can think of (PEQ, reverb, etc) almost, while rohm dsp is "hard dsp" and cannot be programmed).
> 
> ...



great information sir greatly appreciated!

so say we have a Helix DSP and used the Helix HEC USB module along with digital output from the Joying OTG Output would that be pure digital?

on the bit perfect issue would using something like UAPP help ?


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

audiocholic said:


> great information sir greatly appreciated!
> 
> so say we have a Helix DSP and used the Helix HEC USB module along with digital output from the Joying OTG Output would that be pure digital?
> 
> on the bit perfect issue would using something like UAPP help ?


That's correct. 
There is also a light in the tunnel. I've just got android 11 for my nvidia android media player at home and it finally follows sampling rate of the source material, so it looks in Android 11 they finally allowed NOT to use android resampler. If the 11 comes to joying, it might also be the case.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Mikescotland said:


> Now, regarding the infamous amplifier conditioning option in their menu, it seems its just a gain and it's somehow dodgy. With standard levels the value >50 seems to clip the signal like the DSP was overdriven. The only thing I can think of was the reason "music never goes over -5dB so let's lift the gains so it sounds louder". But implementation is wrong and causes clipping as dsp doesn't have any headroom for positive EQ etc.
> 
> Hope this helps


Interesting...so you're saying it clips the DSP as if it was being overgained even with DSP being untouched as it internally lifts it? That confirms what I've heard myself and read online. I noticed it being much louder at 60 and read of others keeping it at the default 50 setting to avoid clipping. 

I will say that the unit is much quiter when set at 50 than my Bluetooth receiver's output (both feed optical to the DSP via optical switcher) at any volume level. It definitely leaves output on the table but I'd prefer the cleaner signal.

The other thing I mentioned that makes sense with the optical being fed through the DSP is the 20hz freq cutoff as that aligns with it being the lowest frequency range selectable on the HPF within the subwoofer menu.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

CrimsonCountry said:


> Interesting...so you're saying it clips the DSP as if it was being overgained even with DSP being untouched as it internally lifts it? That confirms what I've heard myself and read online. I noticed it being much louder at 60 and read of others keeping it at the default 50 setting to avoid clipping.
> 
> I will say that the unit is much quiter when set at 50 than my Bluetooth receiver's output (both feed optical to the DSP via optical switcher) at any volume level. It definitely leaves output on the table but I'd prefer the cleaner signal.
> 
> The other thing I mentioned that makes sense with the optical being fed through the DSP is the 20hz freq cutoff as that aligns with it being the lowest frequency range selectable on the BPF within the subwoofer menu.


I'm not sure how joying implemented this feature because the DSP chip allows to do positive gains in three ways - just after analogue input, middle of processing and just before output after all xovers, EQs etc. From the threads on the Internet i found out it clips, sometimes even if the input signal is quite low. It looks its implemented before any processing and simply clips the ADC in the chip. 
I'm yet to find a headunit where BT audio is same level as AUX, USB or CD. Any i have had, BT Audio was considerably lower volume. 
Regarding 20Hz cuttoff, I also read it. I don't have the joying now so I can't measure what's the real cutoff frequency, slope of the filter and what is the attenuation at 20Hz. 

Regarding BT Audio. I'm not in any way affiliated with either joying nor redpower but I'm thinking of trying redpower Hifi unit (aval on Ali), as they also have aptx built in. Also there is a vid on YouTube, guy measured all the audio parameters and quite frankly my jaw almost dropped. Didn't see anyone measuring properly joying m


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Mikescotland said:


> I'm not sure how joying implemented this feature because the DSP chip allows to do positive gains in three ways - just after analogue input, middle of processing and just before output after all xovers, EQs etc. From the threads on the Internet i found out it clips, sometimes even if the input signal is quite low. It looks its implemented before any processing and simply clips the ADC in the chip.


Hmmm, if only clips the ADC, and Joying has true optical out, then it wouldnt really clip the optical itself.



Mikescotland said:


> I'm yet to find a headunit where BT audio is same level as AUX, USB or CD. Any i have had, BT Audio was considerably lower volume.
> Regarding 20Hz cuttoff, I also read it. I don't have the joying now so I can't measure what's the real cutoff frequency, slope of the filter and what is the attenuation at 20Hz.


And I meant a seperate BT APTX-HD device, BluDento-HD, not using the BT on the headunit. I have them both feeding the DSP in the same optical input with an optical switcher box prior to the DSP. The seperate BT audio output is MUCH louder than the Joyings optical out when set at 50/60 "conditioner level." I need to check the clipping indicators on the input side in my PS8 software as well to see what its doing.

I'm certain on the frequency attenuation as I've measured the response in REW back to back and every time, with no LPF on the PS8 DSP, the Joying has a brick wall at 20hz while the BluDento went down to 10hz or so. Non-issue but does seem to be hardset as everything goes through the DSP. I wish we could bypass without soldering but I do enjoy the volume working on the headunit too. Not bit-perfect as it cuts the bitrate but its nice using the SWC instead of my PS8 remote.



Mikescotland said:


> Regarding BT Audio. I'm not in any way affiliated with either joying nor redpower but I'm thinking of trying redpower Hifi unit (aval on Ali), as they also have aptx built in. Also there is a vid on YouTube, guy measured all the audio parameters and quite frankly my jaw almost dropped. Didn't see anyone measuring properly joying m


I'll have to dig around as I'm curious now...never heard of those units. I didnt see anything on Aliexpress for Redpower but I'll check again.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

CrimsonCountry said:


> Hmmm, if only clips the ADC, and Joying has true optical out, then it wouldnt really clip the optical itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Digital out will be ALWAYS after the ADC I'm afraid, you have analogue AUX, analogue audio. There is no way on this chip to have digital out before the ADC. I'm not sure how USB and digital audio apps communicate with this DSP in joying, if it does to digital input of the DSP but I doubt it, otherwise this infamous gains wouldn't work like it does now, logically. From any HU I analysed, all sources go to the DSP as an analogue input, even CD or USB.

Regarding built in aptx. Of course adapter is okay. But if its built in I have all track info on the HU display 

However aren't we splitting hair in half? 😁


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

Here is a link to one of the units. They became a bit more pricey since I looked last time. Hifi version now around £500. Description is in Russian, but on the pics is English, you can also just use Google translator. 

Redpower for toyota


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Mikescotland said:


> Digital out will be ALWAYS after the ADC I'm afraid, you have analogue AUX, analogue audio. There is no way on this chip to have digital out before the ADC. I'm not sure how USB and digital audio apps communicate with this DSP in joying, if it does to digital input of the DSP but I doubt it, otherwise this infamous gains wouldn't work like it does now, logically. From any HU I analysed, all sources go to the DSP as an analogue input, even CD or USB.
> 
> Regarding built in aptx. Of course adapter is okay. But if its built in I have all track info on the HU display
> 
> However aren't we splitting hair in half?


True. I get why they did it. It makes sense how they do it with this chip given they wanted the DSP settings to be global. I'll just check my clipping levels and adjust accordingly.

And of course we're splitting hairs, that's what DIYMA does. Haha.





Mikescotland said:


> Here is a link to one of the units. They became a bit more pricey since I looked last time. Hifi version now around £500. Description is in Russian, but on the pics is English, you can also just use Google translator.
> 
> Redpower for toyota


Impressive! It looks like that one allows even more signal path options like you said. It even mentions the optical signal can be processed or bypass in the settings.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> You might want to before you get to involved with settings and such...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the old UI so I probably won't risk it until I'm positive any newer updates are improvements. Don't get me wrong there is improvements to be made but it's not aggravating or annoying like the "new" UI.


I'm going to try this today. I noticed a ton of firmware options for the difference screen sizes, hopefully it's easy to find the correct old UI.


----------



## Slave2myXJ (Dec 18, 2021)

Mikescotland said:


> From any HU I analysed, all sources go to the DSP as an analogue input, even CD or USB


That stinks. I wonder why that is.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

gijoe said:


> I'm going to try this today. I noticed a ton of firmware options for the difference screen sizes, hopefully it's easy to find the correct old UI.


I downloaded this this morning, and on the surface it looks exactly the same. I haven't had a chance to dive into the settings, but I'm wondering if I uploaded the wrong file...


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You did. The UI looks totally different on home screen.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> You did. The UI looks totally different on home screen.


Do you have a photo of what the old UI should look like? I'll try again on my lunch break.

This is what I’m working with.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

I dont have a pic on-hand but could find one. Basically, the new UI will have 3 seperate widgets (Clock, Radio and Joying Music Player) on the home screen...thatst it. You can swap the order and the middle widget is largest but that's all, no other app icons. It's not customizable at all like that one.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

CrimsonCountry said:


> I dont have a pic on-hand but could find one. Basically, the new UI will have 3 seperate widgets (Clock, Radio and Joying Music Player) on the home screen...thatst it. You can swap the order and the middle widget is largest but that's all, no other app icons. It's not customizable at all like that one.


Ok, so I am running the old UI as far as you can tell?


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

gijoe said:


> Ok, so I am running the old UI as far as you can tell?


Yes. That's the older one. I guess theres a chance they scrapped the new UI since some didnt like it but I doubt it. 

What is the zip file dated that you downloaded? The firmware date is in the filename.

Your model looks like a larger, factory-sized screen (mines only 7") so maybe 1280*800 resolution?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

CrimsonCountry said:


> Yes. That's the older one. I guess theres a chance they scrapped the new UI since some didnt like it but I doubt it.
> 
> What is the zip file dated that you downloaded? The firmware date is in the filename.


April 7, 2022

This is the only UI I've used with it since I got it about 3 weeks ago. It was the one that was preinstalled, I updated the firmware with a file that Joying sent to me a few days later and it retained the same look and feel.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

gijoe said:


> April 7, 2022


That's the latest date they have so it's possible they did get rid of the New UI. I'm still running on the March version myself but on those, they had Old and New UI files separately named. They don't for the latest update so it is possible it's all "Old UI" now. Not sure without digging.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

CrimsonCountry said:


> That's the latest date they have so it's possible they did get rid of the New UI. I'm still running on the March version myself but on those, they had Old and New UI files separately named. They don't for the latest update so it is possible it's all "Old UI" now. Not sure without digging.


Gotcha, looks like I reinstalled the old UI twice unnecessarily, haha. Now I can go back and fix all of my settings.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry. But it was definitely better to make sure. When we were in that thread after you order yours the still had both UI's. That was the last I looked. Those settings I mentioned are in that UI somewhere.


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

As an update they finally agreed to replace the box part of the head unit. They want a $70 deposit with a $30 shipping charge. They will refund the $70 deposit when they get the box part of the unit back. I have asked for their address because I highly suspect it will cost at least $50 plus to send it back to China. I'm sorry that I am crapping on this thread but I want everyone to know the situation with what can happen if something goes wrong.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

SPAZ said:


> As an update they finally agreed to replace the box part of the head unit. They want a $70 deposit with a $30 shipping charge. They will refund the $70 deposit when they get the box part of the unit back. I have asked for their address because I highly suspect it will cost at least $50 plus to send it back to China. I'm sorry that I am crapping on this thread but I want everyone to know the situation with what can happen if something goes wrong.


Same thing happened to me, I got off easy. It was only 50 bucks for the replacement “mental box” and they covered shipping. They then sent me the wrong mental box that did not work, and then sent another. Customer service was a shat show but in the end I would still buy another. 
The issue I have with it is phone calls. The person on the other end can’t hear me well. They say it sounds like I am stuck inside a mental box.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Petererc said:


> The issue I have with it is phone calls. The person on the other end can’t hear me well.


A few people I've read about fix that with a higher quality mic.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm recycling the mic from either my old Sony, or Kenwood, I don't recall which is in there right now. I haven't heard any specific complaints yet. 

I do get a strange, occasional issue with the audio from Siri. Some times the response from Siri will sound super low-fi, and underwater. I don't know if this has anything to do with bluetooth. The warning when using Carplay is to not connect with bluetooth while using, which is confusion because I believe bluetooth is required to make the connection to Carplay wirelessly. Am I expected to connect, then manually turn off bluetooth? Maybe the issue isn't even related.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

For all three units we use daily you have to have BT on and then it automatically connects. I never touch the manual bt connection.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> For all three units we use daily you have to have BT on and then it automatically connects. I never touch the manual bt connection.


Same here, but there is a message that pops up for about 5 seconds that mentions turning off BT. I'll double check exactly what it says. Maybe it's meant for wired Carplay.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

I have the Joying mic in the upper left corner of the windshield, works perfectly. I haven't tried the mic that is integral to the screen (though I don't see an opening on my 10.1 1920x1200 screen).
BT on my 10.1/7862 always connects immediately (Samsung S21). 
I have a Bixby route to launch a Wi-Fi hotspot on my phone when it makes a BT connection with the Joying, but sometimes the Joying is slow in connecting to the hotspot (but if I go to the Wi-Fi settings screen, it picks it up immediately). It takes 2 button presses to speed this up, so hardly a big deal.


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

I am curious about offline map apps. With google you can download them but you get no traffic data which is a limitation. Is it possible to have offline maps and then connect the joying to your phone via BT or WIFI to enable it to use those offline and then add in the additional features that come with connectivity?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

doeboy said:


> I am curious about offline map apps. With google you can download them but you get no traffic data which is a limitation. Is it possible to have offline maps and then connect the joying to your phone via BT or WIFI to enable it to use those offline and then add in the additional features that come with connectivity?


Maybe I'm missing your point, but if you have a phone with BT or Wifi, then why wouldn't you just use it with Carplay, or Android Auto? You can use Apple Maps, Google Maps, Waze, etc. without needing to bother with offline navigation.


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

Because that doesn't fit my requirement. My requirement is offline maps and if needed on the fly traffic data.


----------



## doeboy (May 2, 2012)

doeboy said:


> Because that doesn't fit my requirement. My requirement is offline maps and if needed on the fly traffic data.


My assumption is that if you have google maps open and it picks up a network connection that it will reach out for that data natively without needing to touch anything. I just don't know.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> For all three units we use daily you have to have BT on and then it automatically connects. I never touch the manual bt connection.


Do you use a backup camera with any of yours? I put in a new backup camera along with the Joying and the resolution is garbage. I used the same brand of backup camera that I had before, I just bought one that mounted diferently. I thought they were the exact same camera, except for the mount, but the combination of this camera and the Joying is pretty bad. It works, but it's like an old standard def TV. 

I don't know if it's the Joying, or the specific camera, maybe the camera was more different than the previous one than I realized. I'm not sure I can salvace the old camera's wiring well enough to test it with the Joying.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I do and the resolution and night vision. is fantastic. It is always a steady picture though. I use Joying cameras. There is a definition setting and a power on/off setting. With Joying cameras if you don't turn the power setting to on it will be crappy and black and white.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> I do and the resolution and night vision. is fantastic. It is always a steady picture though. I use Joying cameras. There is a definition setting and a power on/off setting. With Joying cameras if you don't turn the power setting to on it will be crappy and black and white.


Hmm, thanks. I'll look into the camera. I tried the "AHD" setting and it didn't make a difference. I really wish they would make their settings easier to understand, some are just jibberish.

I do think though, that the camera I bought is different than the previous one besides just having a different mounting style.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

I got a Joying unit to install in my new (new to me) Corvette c6.Hooked in the after market kit to the factor harness, all seems good, BUT, I have not powered up amps yet. I see the blue amp remote power wire, but there is an orange wire that says ... if I remember correctly, "Amp cont." and it shows that wore running to the amps 12v power supply. WTH would this be for? Is it needed? 

I wired up the reverse camera and it comes on, but right now I think it is wired to the break lights. I used the GREEN wire that a guy on youtube said it was. I havent driven it yet, but when you push the break to put it into reverse, the camera comes on, before Ive put it in reverse. Not happy with this even though it is a simpke fix.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

Amp control it is. This is what is normally "amp remote". Joying blue cable is marked "ant cont" which is for radio antena. Strange enough, orange with black strip marked "amp cont" is to turn on the amps connected. 
If you have possibility, connect "brake" to reverse light 12V, that would turn the camera when in reverse, not when you press brake.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Mikescotland said:


> Amp control it is. This is what is normally "amp remote". Joying blue cable is marked "ant cont" which is for radio antena. Strange enough, orange with black strip marked "amp cont" is to turn on the amps connected.
> If you have possibility, connect "brake" to reverse light 12V, that would turn the camera when in reverse, not when you press brake.


I got the crux wiring adapter harness since I dont have factory SWC. I think I ust have been seeing the blue wire from that harness that is the amp turn on, then the orange from the Joying will get connected to that. But I swear the diagram shows that orange wire going to the continuous power on the amp..... but it does make sense the way you described.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

reid1boys said:


> I got the crux wiring adapter harness since I dont have factory SWC. I think I ust have been seeing the blue wire from that harness that is the amp turn on, then the orange from the Joying will get connected to that. But I swear the diagram shows that orange wire going to the continuous power on the amp..... but it does make sense the way you described.


Take a look at the joying side of the harness (pic attached). Now, orange marked Back is power for the reverse camera (that's why amp works anyway, as getting 12v but "amp cont" will turn the amps with slight delay, so there is no pop)


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Edited because Mike is correct. I was thinking of a different unit.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

Theslaking said:


> Orange+black is like a 12v supply (I believe) for a small amp and the blue is a low amp turn on signal. The orange wire is power for the camera.


No it isn't. Orange/ black is amp turn remote, DO NOT connect it to the power line of any amp, it has max ~300mA. Blue is for car antenna with ~50 mA max draw from it. 
Blue shows 12V instantly after turning joying, orange / black has a small delay to stabilise the HU before amps turns on.


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

Regarding reversing camera. 
Best solution is to connect just video rca to joying, and get 12V to camera from the reversing light bulb. Joying camera viewer automatically pops in when there is video signal detected on RCA input for reverse camera.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Mikescotland said:


> Regarding reversing camera.
> Best solution is to connect just video rca to joying, and get 12V to camera from the reversing light bulb. Joying camera viewer automatically pops in when there is video signal detected on RCA input for reverse camera.


I get how that works....BUt I think I wired the camera into the break like, so when I hit brakes, the power kicked in for the camera and turned it on. There was a black, green and brown wire. The brown wire must be the reveres light. Ill fix it tomorrow. Already soldered and taped up those wires and put tail light back in because when I checked it the first time, I hit brake and out it in reverse and wala, camera came on. Late, I hit brake, didnt put it in reverse and camera came on.... thats when I figured it was wired wrong.... but after I had already cleaned everything up.... damn it!


----------



## Mikescotland (Dec 12, 2021)

reid1boys said:


> I get how that works....BUt I think I wired the camera into the break like, so when I hit brakes, the power kicked in for the camera and turned it on. There was a black, green and brown wire. The brown wire must be the reveres light. Ill fix it tomorrow. Already soldered and taped up those wires and put tail light back in because when I checked it the first time, I hit brake and out it in reverse and wala, camera came on. Late, I hit brake, didnt put it in reverse and camera came on.... thats when I figured it was wired wrong.... but after I had already cleaned everything up.... damn it!


Ah now I get it! 
So basically connected to the wrong light 😆


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Mikescotland said:


> Best solution is to connect just video rca to joying, and get 12V to camera from the reversing light bulb.


If I don't hook up the power to the HD night vision cameras they don't work correctly. It's not hd or good night sight. Sometimes black and white. The camera comes with a power wire built in so it's not anything extra to run. And running the reverse trigger to the unit from up front eliminates the turn on delay.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Yep, I remember seeing a video and the guy saying uts the green wire...uh, if you ate in the right cluster of wires. Like an idiot, u did as I thought. Got into the other wires and used the light green wire and wala, Canberra comes on when in reverse... but when brake is pushed. I feel like an idiot.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

So I see it has a 4g ANT, but it has another ant that is identical to the 4G.... in the diagram it shows the 4G and the other just says "Ant." what is the 2nd one for? And installing this in the Corvette and having the GPS antenna being a magnet isnt helping me much.... damn it, where is my 2 sided gorilla tape>>????


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

If your not using a sim card you don't need it.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Theslaking said:


> If your not using a sim card you don't need it.


Cool, Thanks. I cant see me using a sim card. What is the point when I have a phone that has a wifi hotspot if I need it.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

one last question(Sure, how many times have those words been spoken?) On my Pioneer in my truck, it has one USB connection for your phone. These have 2 USB connections. Since this is an Android unit, is that so you can plug in phone on one and something else, like an external drive or something on the other? Sorry for simple questions, but damn if you dont fall behind if you arent reading everyday on this stuff.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

One us an OTG port and one is just a regular USB.

On a side note they have a new UI that looks pretty sweet. The things we were complaining about are gone and the home page is adjustable. 

Within a few months of complaining the manufacturer is trying to make obvious end user adjustments. 👏


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> One us an OTG port and one is just a regular USB.
> 
> On a side note they have a new UI that looks pretty sweet. The things we were complaining about are gone and the home page is adjustable.
> 
> Within a few months of complaining the manufacturer is trying to make obvious end user adjustments. 👏


On mine, I would expect the others to be the same, the OTG port is the top USB port, and the bottom one is standard USB. I had a third USB along with the sim reader that I removed from the unit to keep things tidy behind the dash. 

Where are you seeing the new UI? 

After having this for a while I am still maintaining that besides some quirks, this head unit is no worse than any of the big brands I used, and it has the potential to be even better with updates and fixes.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

There's links in the blog for the specific units.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> There's links in the blog for the specific units.
> 
> 
> View attachment 335762


Interesting, I wonder if this is only available with the snapdragon chip, or if the new UI will be available for all models.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Got install almost done. Just need to connect power at batter for amps and then start dialing it in tomorrow. Something strange happened. In my corvette I had power on accessories. Joyingb fired up, I tried to connect to wifi using my phones Hotspot. Unit recognized my phone, connected, but no wifi access on the Joying. I tried to connect to a router in the room above my garage... same exact thing. I then started the car and bam, I had wifi access qt that point. Wth was that all about? Not leaving those usb cables there. Sleeping on exactly what I want to do with them.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

How long did you wait for it to connect to wifi with the car off? Could you see any of the networks on the wifi connections screen (in settings)?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

gijoe said:


> Interesting, I wonder if this is only available with the snapdragon chip, or if the new UI will be available for all models.


I did try this last night on one of my older units. It didn't change the UI. It did make it considerably faster connecting to wireless Android Auto. So the 5/6/22 update is not the sleek looking 10.1 UI.


----------



## reid1boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Bikey said:


> How long did you wait for it to connect to wifi with the car off? Could you see any of the networks on the wifi connections screen (in settings)?


I waited quite a while. I could see every wifi network on this side if the Mississippi River. It was pouring me off big time. Doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Dark Winter (9 mo ago)

That's strange... the Joying shouldn't know the difference between key-on-engine-off; accessory, and engine running... the battery connection is full time, and the only thing that turns on and off is the ACC line into the Joying harness... which is on in all those configurations. I wonder if there's something in the car that is producing electromagnetic interference at just the wrong frequency when fed with the 12-some-odd volts of the battery; but slips up or down in frequency when fed with the 13.7 or so that a spinning alternator makes?


----------



## Dark Winter (9 mo ago)

OK, so just out of curiosity; while it was on the bench I popped the lid off of my 7" head unit (JY-UQ128N4G) and took a photo:


----------



## GTI_Guy (7 mo ago)

nadams5755 said:


> you tell the MFI to get the compass signal from the radio instead of the dedicated compass/antenna. on my 2012 vw, i was able to do this w/ vagcom, then i unplugged mine from the back of the car, by the sharkfin.
> 
> you can google for 'rns-315 upgrade' and find some steps to recode it.


 I am doing the same thing with my 2013 GTI. Do you remember where you found the coding to switch the antenna to the radio? I've been looking around in VCDS and can't seem to find the correct module to code it.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i think you tell the central can there's a navigation module? i forget. it's been almost 10 years and i've slept since then.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

GTI_Guy said:


> I am doing the same thing with my 2013 GTI. Do you remember where you found the coding to switch the antenna to the radio? I've been looking around in VCDS and can't seem to find the correct module to code it.


Are you on the golfmk6 forum? I would think you can find it posted there, there's a pretty comprehensive list of vagcom tweeks.


----------



## Here2rock (7 mo ago)

Can you run multiple apps at the same time, as an example Google Maps and Spotify at the same time?

I read some threads that it does not.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Here2rock said:


> Can you run multiple apps at the same time, as an example Google Maps and Spotify at the same time?
> 
> I read some threads that it does not.


Using Apply Carplay, absolutely. I'm not sure if you can if you download the apps directly to the head unit, but with Carplay and Android Auto that won't be a concern for most people.


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Do you have to turn on the remote out from the joying radio? I’m not getting output on the Orange/black remote out wire nor the power antenna output.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you get power on the radio antenna when you switch it to fm?


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Theslaking said:


> Do you get power on the radio antenna when you switch it to fm?


Nope, nothing on either outputs, I’m using accessory for now till I get it figured out.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Just checking. Often the obvious eludes us. 

Unless there's a setting I don't remember this might be a Joying problem. If you email them take pictures with your multi meter showing power to the unit and nothing to your output wires. That kind of info expedites there initiation of a return.


----------



## Learned Monkey (Oct 15, 2021)

there is a setting on mine; 'external power amplifier', or similar.

FWIW, mine's an 8" snapdragon.


----------



## Dark Winter (9 mo ago)

Re: amp remote wire.
Yes, there's a setting to turn that on/off; poke around in the settings app to find it.

Re: downloading apps.
It's an Android device, so if there's an Android version of the app you want to use, you can download it directly to the Joying. Get an internet connection to the Joying (either with a 4G data SIM card or with a hotspot - or if your parking spot is close enough to your home WiFi, just use that); fire up the Google Play Store app, and see what you can find.

You'll need a Google account; and you'll need to set that up in the settings app on the Joying before jumping into the Play Store.

I don't know if it's still an issue, but for a while there was a problem with Google mis-syncing contacts where it would delete them out of your Google account if contacts sync was turned on on the Joying; but there is a setting where you can disable that. I don't have any contacts in my Google account, so I don't know what the latest on that is... but I did disable the sync function anyway.

I should probably give it another shot... and come to think of it, it's probably a good idea to export all one's contact data to a file and stick it on a thumb drive somewhere anyway - just in case something bad happens to your Google account.


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Learned Monkey said:


> there is a setting on mine; 'external power amplifier', or similar.
> 
> FWIW, mine's an 8" snapdragon.


How is it? Very few folks are buying the Snapdragon version vs the UIS7862 at least per the XDA threads I can find on it


----------



## Learned Monkey (Oct 15, 2021)

ean611 said:


> How is it? Very few folks are buying the Snapdragon version vs the UIS7862 at least per the XDA threads I can find on it


I'm not a very technical type person, but what do you want to know? I'm running it via optical to DSP, and it sounds good. The overall functionality maybe isn't as good as higher end kenwood or similar.


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Learned Monkey said:


> I'm not a very technical type person, but what do you want to know? I'm running it via optical to DSP, and it sounds good. The overall functionality maybe isn't as good as higher end kenwood or similar.


I did tests on the UIS7862. The output is clean. The qualcomm uses a different DSP chip, and they don't share their full data sheet, so haven't read it.

I mean, curious your experience in all senses just because there just is much less info on those versions online.


----------



## Learned Monkey (Oct 15, 2021)

fair enough, but have only recently installed it and haven't played with it too much. Everything is very quick, setup was easy. If I want to use carplay/Android auto, I can't listen to my FLAC files via USB, as these aren't native carplay/AA, it's done via an app.

TBH, I'm running it straight into my Helix DSP, so haven't touched any settings on the head unit - it's just a media player for me really. The interface (that everyone seems to complain about) works well for me.


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Learned Monkey said:


> fair enough, but have only recently installed it and haven't played with it too much. Everything is very quick, setup was easy. If I want to use carplay/Android auto, I can't listen to my FLAC files via USB, as these aren't native carplay/AA, it's done via an app.
> 
> TBH, I'm running it straight into my Helix DSP, so haven't touched any settings on the head unit - it's just a media player for me really. The interface (that everyone seems to complain about) works well for me.


I use mine the exact same way, disable all extra stuff in the head unit, as FYI, all EQ settings in the HU _can _have an impact on the digital out. Of course, I don't have the datasheet for the DSP in yours, so I don't know the extent of it.


----------



## Bodido (Mar 1, 2020)

Anyone using thumb drives or an SSD with one of these? I'd like to put my FLAC files on one. I would more than likely want to use Poweramp for playback. Curious how responsive it is accessing a large library. Does all the tagging work properly, etc...? If I use Poweramp with an external drive would I have to deal with extra button presses for accessing the tracks on that drive vs. internal storage?

If it handles my concerns well, This might be the right choice for me. 

It still blows my mind how there are so few options out there with digital output in 2022. I've honestly been considering a DAP, but the only ones that tic all the boxes for me cost considerably more than these Joying head units. With all the DAP's I've looked at, you have to get their more expensive models with better DAC's (that I won't be using} in order to get digital out. Kind of irritating.

Thanks.

Chad


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Bodido said:


> Anyone using thumb drives or an SSD with one of these? I'd like to put my FLAC files on one. I would more than likely want to use Poweramp for playback. Curious how responsive it is accessing a large library. Does all the tagging work properly, etc...? If I use Poweramp with an external drive would I have to deal with extra button presses for accessing the tracks on that drive vs. internal storage?
> 
> If it handles my concerns well, This might be the right choice for me.
> 
> ...


Used both and they work perfectly with UAPP and Poweramp. Library playback is seamless just as you would expect from a modern Android device. I even tried one of my loaded 4tb (completely full) and it read it all BUT the next time Poweramp started it was bogged down and freezing. No surprise as 4tb is massive but I was just curious how it would behave. My unit is the 6gb version as well. 

Overall, it would be perfect with any normal sized storage. I'd say 1tb would be the most but maybe even 2tb depending on how many songs you have.


----------



## Bodido (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks CrimsonCountry! That's honestly better news than I expected. Their website says they support up to 500gb external HDD, which kind of bummed me out a little. 1tb might be a little easier to deal with. What kind of drives have you used? Just normal external usb powered SSD's? I have a Samsung T7 1tb SSD, it it would be a big bonus to not have to purchase a new drive for this.


----------



## Dark Winter (9 mo ago)

Well, it's Android, which is built on a Linux kernel; so I would expect it to work with just about anything on the market today. 500gb was probably all they tested it with at the time the website was written.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Bodido said:


> Thanks CrimsonCountry! That's honestly better news than I expected. Their website says they support up to 500gb external HDD, which kind of bummed me out a little. 1tb might be a little easier to deal with. What kind of drives have you used? Just normal external usb powered SSD's? I have a Samsung T7 1tb SSD, it it would be a big bonus to not have to purchase a new drive for this.


The larger 4tb ones are standard 2.5" HDDs. I have a 1tb SSD I was going to mount and use but haven't gotten around to it. I've got a 256gb card on my phone so I used it a lot instead. The HDDs are more for my carpc.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

My Android based Stinger Heigh10 is easily working with 50K+ files at 1.3TB total. Still plenty of space on the 2TB 2.5" NTFS SSD in USB enclosure. Not a Joying unit, but shows Android is certainly capable of tons of music.


----------



## Bodido (Mar 1, 2020)

Very Cool. Looking forward to carrying most of my music at all times. I will use AA some, but I'd prefer to not have to, to access my library. My brother will use my car as well, and want everything to be simple


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Having essentially everything I want to listen to in FLAC format, always at the ready without any other devices or internet connection is such a huge deal. I don't miss my days of 1000+ CDs in big, heavy binders!


----------



## Bodido (Mar 1, 2020)

Back in the day I used to look like I came from out of town every time I got home. A case logic bag holding 30 CD's in the jewel boxes over each shoulder and my pullout Clarion in case logic bag in my hand. Lol.


----------



## JBL4312A (8 mo ago)

gijoe said:


> One other small thing is the app that’s tied to the “Media” button. The included music app that plays music from USB is just ok, it will play FLAC, but doesn’t sort out the tags well, and there is no album art. The widget has a permanent The Police album art, even before connecting a USB drive it was there by default, I can’t figure out how to get the widget to show the actual album art, which the main app will show when using MP3s. As a solution, I downloaded Poweramp, it’s working well so far, but I want it to be the default app when I hit the “Media” button, instead of the build in music app. Sometimes when I hit the media app it goes to Poweramp, other times it goes to the built in music app. This seems to also be related to the radio app. When switching from Carplay (Spotify) the media button will open up Poweramp, but when switching from the radio the media botton will launch the built in app. Hopefully there’s a way to resolve this permanently.


I have the same Joying HU - download USB Audio Player PRO - app on Google Play - It shows all the images and files perfectly via the USB to Joying. HUGE difference to the pos player that comes OEM as you mentioned. FLAC file BLISSSSS!!


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

JBL4312A said:


> I have the same Joying HU - download USB Audio Player PRO - app on Google Play - It shows all the images and files perfectly via the USB to Joying. HUGE difference to the pos player that comes OEM as you mentioned. FLAC file BLISSSSS!!


I suspect it will still be the same as Poweramp. Poweramp works great, but you cannot assign it to the Media button by default.


----------



## JBL4312A (8 mo ago)

gijoe said:


> I suspect it will still be the same as Poweramp. Poweramp works great, but you cannot assign it to the Media button by default.


If using USB Audio Player PRO ( or PowerAmp ) you won't miss the worthless Joying factory media widget - I removed that widget. I tried many times to get Power Amp to work but it wouldn't and I have the most recent Joying firmware - imo USB Audio Player Pro is a _much_ better interface. I still use the re-mapped steering wheel buttons to control the sound - track up/down and pause.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

JBL4312A said:


> If using USB Audio Player PRO ( or PowerAmp ) you won't miss the worthless Joying factory media widget - I removed that widget. I tried many times to get Power Amp to work but it wouldn't and I have the most recent Joying firmware - imo USB Audio Player Pro is a _much_ better interface. I still use the re-mapped steering wheel buttons to control the sound - track up/down and pause.


I undestand that, perhaps the post of mine you quoted wasn't phrased correctly. 

Mostly I was just warning people that the build in player sucks, but it's the only one that works with the media button. Ideally one of the much better aftermarket apps could be set to be launched with that button. 

The media button becomes pretty much useless since the built in app is such junk.


----------



## Carroamer (5 mo ago)

Microphone doesn't work, speed sound adjustment doesn't work, reversing camera adjustments not saved and have to go from radio to music when starting in order to get sound.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Did you factory reset and/or reinstall the firmware?

I'm pretty sure there is a setting to turn the mic on and off. But really the mics suck.
Do you have a way for the unit to know what how fast your going ie: speed pulse,obd,units gps?


----------



## Carroamer (5 mo ago)

Have reinstalled firmware twice recently. I am not aware that you have to tell the unit your speed? I use Waze etc, but not sure if it tells the unit the speed?

These deficiencies make the unit somewhat useless. Not sure how others can recommend it?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Probably not. You probably have to be using though OBD connector or the unit's GPS. So you're just going to have to accept the speed volume cannot work the way you are choosing to use the unit. If the unit doesn't know how fast you're going I can't adjust the volume accordingly. OEM systems can use speed, windows up down, wind noise, etc to calculate volume but I'm sure these units would just use some type of speed input.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Have you contacted Joying? Their customer service is top notch. They only respond once a day but they do respond every day. If you have more than one question ask them all.


----------



## Carroamer (5 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> Have you contacted Joying? Their customer service is top notch. They only respond once a day but they do respond every day. If you have more than one question ask them all.


Certainly have contacted them, many times on many issues. Regarding microphone, they suggest a better aftermarket one might work. The microphone issue has been going on since 2016, with many/most suffering the same issue eg Internal mic volume too low in Android Head Unit (Fix) - YouTube Short of dismantling unit, nothing appears to fix the problem.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh. You have an older unit. Different story.


----------



## Carroamer (5 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> Oh. You have an older unit. Different story.


Purchased mine April 2022. So as well as having to update firmware every couple of months (and lose all downloaded apps settings etc,), do I need to replace head unit at the same time?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You "since 2016" so I thought you meant with you.
That link is the internal/built in mic. Those are worthless. Buy a better mic. I started a thread about good ones a week or two ago and no one replied. 

As far as your reroute issues try the other UI. If that fixes it then it's surely a software issue. If not then it's the unit and they should warranty it.


----------



## Carroamer (5 mo ago)

Theslaking said:


> You "since 2016" so I thought you meant with you.
> That link is the internal/built in mic. Those are worthless. Buy a better mic. I started a thread about good ones a week or two ago and no one replied.
> 
> As far as your reroute issues try the other UI. If that fixes it then it's surely a software issue. If not then it's the unit and they should warranty it.


Thanks. Can you suggest a better microphone, especially if you have experienced better performance (some have tried a better one without success).

Not sure what you mean by 'reroute issues' and 'other UI'?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

By reroute I meant you needing to go from radio to music to get sound. That's clearly missing a piece of the code. 
I have not found a better mic yet. Haven't really researched. I just asked on here with no responses. 
As far as camera not holding settings. I hadn't heard of that issue yet so no suggestions there.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well. Unfortunately. I am going to have to say that anyone who said that Joying's are chinese junk. Was correct. I've had mine less than a year and its already completely failed on me. Full screen failures. Flickers. And for no reason. I was just driving andddd dead. 

I've contacted them and they basically said."If you pay us for shipping and $30, plus send us the screen back on your dime( $30-100 to get a package back to china), we'll send you a new screen for "free". 

But they wont replace the headunit under any circumstance. 

SOOOO. ****. Joying.


----------



## wizzi001 (Apr 29, 2011)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Well. Unfortunately. I am going to have to say that anyone who said that Joying's are chinese junk. Was correct. I've had mine less than a year and its already completely failed on me. Full screen failures. Flickers. And for no reason. I was just driving andddd dead.
> 
> I've contacted them and they basically said."If you pay us for shipping and $30, plus send us the screen back on your dime( $30-100 to get a package back to china), we'll send you a new screen for "free".
> 
> ...


Did you buy it with a credit card? Your card may have an extended warranty on the purchase.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It only cost me $26 to ship it back. I had the same thing with one straight out the box. 

Why would they replace the HU when it's likely the screen is messed up? 

If it's been messing up for a year why are just trying to return it now?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> It only cost me $26 to ship it back. I had the same thing with one straight out the box.
> 
> Why would they replace the HU when it's likely the screen is messed up?
> 
> If it's been messing up for a year why are just trying to return it now?


Its been messing up for a few months now..which i contacted them about and it took them 2 months to get back to me. 

and its very evidently the hu thats messed up. Just from how it reacts when i mess with it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That's still weird. I don't think I've had them take more than a couple days to solve a problem.

Honestly I expected little things like flickering screens or whatever. Since they've taking car of the issues I have had I've more than happy. 

If I was you I would be pissed. I've been going through this with my top of the line pioneer. All the peripherals have broke and now the unit has noise. You get a complete case of f+&k off from them.


----------



## oldieHawn (Mar 31, 2021)

I've had my Joying for about 3 years and it has been virtually problem free. It hangs and reebots once every month or two. Of the Chinese head-units I have used it has been the best. The Chinese model of customer service is not calibrated to the expectations of western consumers, it isn't an issue specific to Joying.


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jscoyne2 said:


> Well. Unfortunately. I am going to have to say that anyone who said that Joying's are chinese junk. Was correct. I've had mine less than a year and its already completely failed on me. Full screen failures. Flickers. And for no reason. I was just driving andddd dead.
> 
> I've contacted them and they basically said."If you pay us for shipping and $30, plus send us the screen back on your dime( $30-100 to get a package back to china), we'll send you a new screen for "free".
> 
> ...


This the game we play with "cheap" things. The "good" part of Joying for some of us, is that it has digital output. When it works, it's fine. 

For the price these are, one has to accept that we're not going to get the service / reliability of Kenwood/Pioneer/etc hardware.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

ean611 said:


> This the game we play with "cheap" things. The "good" part of Joying for some of us, is that it has digital output. When it works, it's fine.
> 
> For the price these are, one has to accept that we're not going to get the service / reliability of Kenwood/Pioneer/etc hardware.


I paid $600. That's enough that it should be perfect.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Damn! None of mine were over 4.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

Theslaking said:


> Damn! None of mine were over 4.


Similar...mine was a little over $300 including the 6gb/128gb upgrade but I've also got the boring 7" version to fit my stock opening.


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I paid $600. That's enough that it should be perfect.


That much? Just out of curiosity, what did you buy? Most of us paid a lot less.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I got 8", rear camera, remote, and extended ribbon cable for 389 to my door.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

https://www.joyingauto.com/joying-11-6-double-din-android-car-navigation-system-with-android-auto-carplay.html



And all the acc


----------



## ean611 (Feb 2, 2010)

Jscoyne2 said:


> https://www.joyingauto.com/joying-11-6-double-din-android-car-navigation-system-with-android-auto-carplay.html
> 
> 
> 
> And all the acc


Just for reference, the radio itself is $460. For anything "close" you'd pay >$1000 from a branded item. 

I get the frustration, but those low prices come with gaps, as you're seeing.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That's why I mentioned it earlier. My 1k pioneer (with accessories) has failed on multiple plains. It is 3 years old but stuff started breaking within the first year.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Just as I was typing this my son told me his screen has been flickering. We'll see how it goes.


----------

